# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  female hair loss

## Amy

I am 47 and I have always had thin hair since I was 19 but haven't gone bald. Recently, I started losing more hair and I am afraid I may go bald so started worrying about it. Besides surgery, is there any other way to prevent more hair loss and promote hair growth?
Please let me know. I hope to get a response.

----------


## saniaa83

Depending on your type of hair loss, treatments are available. If a medicine is causing your hair loss, your doctor may be able to prescribe a different medicine. Recognizing and treating an infection may help stop the hair loss. Correcting a hormone imbalance may prevent further hair loss.

Medicines may also help slow or prevent the development of common baldness. One medicine, minoxidil (brand name: Rogaine), is available without a prescription. It is applied to the scalp. Both men and women can use it. Another medicine, finasteride, is available with a prescription. It comes in pills and is only for men. It may take up to 6 months before you can tell if one of these medicines is working.

If adequate treatment is not available for your type of hair loss, you may consider trying different hairstyles or wigs, hairpieces, hair weaves or artificial hair replacement.

----------


## Paolo

Have you had any blood tests done?  Sometimes hair loss in women has a very specific cause such as thyroid problems or anaemia.

----------


## Tracy C

> Besides surgery, is there any other way to prevent more hair loss and promote hair growth?
> 
> Please let me know. I hope to get a response.


 I waited too long to start treatment, so I did need to have surgery.  However, prior to contacting a hair transplant surgeon, I talked to my primary care doctor about it.  That was almost four years ago.  He suggesting giving the laser comb a try.  So I bought one and I've been using it ever since.  After the first six months of using the laser comb, my hair did look thicker and it certainly was stronger - but I'm not sure if any hair actually grew back.  It definitely made what hair I had left look better.  

After that first six months of using the laser comb alone, I added Minoxidil and Nizoral A-D shampoo to my treatment regimen.  Another six months later I was seeing hair grow back - and it was normal hair, not peach fuzz.  I was happy about being able to grow some hair back - but it was patchy and it wasn't enough so I contacted a hair transplant surgeon.  I continued to treat it for another year and grew some more back - but that still wasn't enough and it was still patchy, so I had surgery as well.  Hair restoration is a painfully slow process.

----------


## Tracy C

I can't say that I have much faith in herbal remedies, but why don't you tell me what it is anyways.

I do take Natures Bounty's "Hair, Skin & Nails" multi-vitamin formula.  I don't know if it actually helps or not, but it is inexpensive and I figured it can't hurt.

----------


## Tracy C

Now I feel really silly because the posts I was responding to in my posts above have been deleted.   :Embarrassment:

----------


## angelina22

This could result in severe baldness so better you could consult to the doctor that would be better for you.

----------


## 35YrsAfter

> I am 47 and I have always had thin hair since I was 19 but haven't gone bald. Recently, I started losing more hair and I am afraid I may go bald so started worrying about it. Besides surgery, is there any other way to prevent more hair loss and promote hair growth?
> Please let me know. I hope to get a response.


 The following is from a *.PDF document we provide to women considering hair transplant surgery:

There is a strong chance that women with hair loss have a deficiency of some kind that may be helped through nutrition or supplements. In some cases these women can be helped before menopause through other means. Such things as low iron and hormones may be causing their hair loss.
1. Before we consult with female patients, they must show documentation and test results that they have seen a nutritionist, an endocrinologist, and hormone and thyroid levels should be fine. They will also need a referral for a hair transplant from their physician.
2. Hair loss in women is a specialized category. One must first check for anemia, excessive male hormones, thyroid function, rheumatoid diseases, and other medical problems. I like to know if a woman has facial hair, do they have children, have they gained weight, lost weight, do they have a rash, joint problems?
3. We always consider a hyper-active thyroid, a hypo-active thyroid, anemia, and hormonal issues. Usually we do not find them. If you have children, this suggests normal hormones, but we still look for a hyper androgen state such as over active adrenal glands. Tests we request include a hemoglobin to check for anemia, a T4 and TSH to check the thyroid, and then we look for male features such as facial hair. If there is some, Dehydroepiandrosterone needs to be checked.
4. Often to we request female patients to have 2 biopsies done. It is very important to have a dermatopathologist read the biopsies. You must do two 4mm biopsies and they must have some hair in them. If there is no hair, only skin, then the biopsies will not tell us anything. Therefore, the person who takes the biopsy must know what they are doing and the person who reads the biopsy must know what they are doing.
5. We look at the pattern of hair loss. If it mimics a man's loss, male hormone levels need to be checked. Usually it resembles a female pattern. This means you have a normal frontal hair line with loss behind it. Loss in the crown or vertex is a much later problem in women typically.
6. The donor area density is critical. We must look at the density over the ears and the back of the head. Many times women loose hair all over including the normal donor area. When this occurs, we have less to work with and at times hair transplants are contra-indicated.
7. The tests required are as follows: Hormone levels (DHEAS, Testosterone, Androstenedione, Prolactin, Follicular Stimulating Hormone, and Leutinizing Hormone) Serum Iron, Serum Ferritin, TIBC (Total Iron Binding capacity)
Thyroid Stimulating Hormone (TSH) VDRL Complete Blood Count (CBC)
Clinical History:
Are you on any medications? If so, what?
How long has this problem been occurring?
Is the hair falling out fully intact, or is it breaking?
Family history of diabetes, asthma, arthritis, lupus, vitiligo, anemia, or Addison's disease?
Have you recently given birth, or gone through menopause?

_35YrsAfter also posts as CITNews and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011 - email 35YrsAfter at chuck@forhair.com
The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. Please feel free to call or email me with any questions. Ask for Chuck_

----------


## Aphrodite

Female hair loss has more recently become a topic of great interest among hair restoration specialists. Scalp dermascopy is recognized as an invaluable tool for diagnosing and distinguishing the different types of alopecias. Physicians often use HairCheck and cross-section hair bundle measurements to track patient progress on therapy. While only two products have been approved by the FDA for the treatment of alopecia in women, several off-label treatments have shown success in treating female pattern hair loss (FPHL). Topical minoxidil and low level laser therapy remain the two FDA approved treatments. 60% of women suffering from FPHL have been treated successfully with topical minoxidil solution in 2% and 5% strengths. One thing that makes this treatment so appealing is its availability without a prescription, making it easily accessible. Low level laser therapy (LLLT) has also shown great success in a recent multicenter, double-blind, randomized study. LLLT was shown to provide statistically significant increases in hair density compared to the sham device at the end of the 26-week study. Other treatments, including spironolactone, a potassium sparing diuretic and aldosterone antagonist, some birth controls like Yaz and Yasmin, even Finasteride are some off-label treatments that have had positive results in treating alopecia in women. Ketoconazole 2% shampoo is an antifungal shampoo that when used in combination with topical minoxidil has greatly improved hair density compared to just minoxidil use alone. Often, patients respond well to combination therapy. According to a recent article written by Dr. Bernard Nusbaum, tackling inflammation, an underlying feature of hair loss, may also be beneficial in treating FPHL. For example, he mentioned compounding a topical corticosteroid and minoxidil formula. When used together, they may provide more favorable outcomes. Adding on LLLT in addition to the topical regimen could improve the results as well. FPHL patients should be treated on a patient-by-patient basis. Not everyone will respond the same way or be open to the same treatments. Tracking patient progress using HairCheck is crucial. Frequently, patients do not believe treatments are working, however, when they can look at old photos and compare the progress, patient satisfaction is significantly enhanced, and this is the ultimate goal.

_Aphrodite also posts as rapunzel and works at Dr. Cole's office - forhair.com - Cole Hair Transplant - 1070 Powers Place Alpharetta, Georgia 30009 - Phone 678-566-1011.
* The contents of my posts are my opinions and not medical advice. 
_

----------


## RobertoMcGurk

Growth of hair is different fro every individual, there is no gurantee that you prevent your hair from loosing but you can use some precautions and steps to stop hair loss, females are suffering from hair loss but they are not having the problem of baldness, to stop hair fall you can use the coconut  as it is best for hair, be careful while doing any hairstyle, wash your hair 2-3 times in a week, avoid brusing on wet hair, be aware of using different protein enhanced shampoo and conditioner they will not stop your hair from falling, eat healthy food add few things in your daily routine like Iron, Protein, Vitamin, Omega-3, Zinc etc, take a coplete sleep of 7 to 8 hours. By applying the above you may stop your hair from falling.

----------


## drjpwalia

Thanks for sharing information.



> Depending on your type of hair loss, treatments are available. If a medicine is causing your hair loss, your doctor may be able to prescribe a different medicine. Recognizing and treating an infection may help stop the hair loss. Correcting a hormone imbalance may prevent further hair loss.
> 
> Medicines may also help slow or prevent the development of common baldness. One medicine, minoxidil (brand name: Rogaine), is available without a prescription. It is applied to the scalp. Both men and women can use it. Another medicine, finasteride, is available with a prescription. It comes in pills and is only for men. It may take up to 6 months before you can tell if one of these medicines is working.
> 
> If adequate treatment is not available for your type of hair loss, you may consider trying different hairstyles or wigs, hairpieces, hair weaves or artificial hair replacement.

----------


## dimpy3157

There are two ways to stop hair loss problem
Herbal treatment
Medical Treatment
Herbal treatment : Use can use herbal shampoo, oil, conditioner, drink lots of water etc . You can use shikakai as herbal shampoo and coconut oil for hair massage
Medical Treatment: Hair transplant is based on medical treatment. Which is divided into two part. FUE and FUT.

----------


## Tara101

Yes. Herbal treatment and medical treatments are two available options. Herbal treatments take time to show results while medical treatments gives you instant result. One can opt for herbal treatment and can use hair systems like wigs, or hair volumizing products, hair thickeners till herbal treatment start to show some improvements.

----------


## BarbaraCory

I think you should use some herbal supplement to cure your hair loss naturally. One of the best supplement for hair is royal jelly, which contains protein and vitamins essential of hair growth. I am also using royal jelly and it improved my hair. You can directly apply it to your scalp or can take as a supplement.

----------


## ashleysummer

it was really useful!

----------


## Rahul dhruv

Minoxidil works by prolonging the growth phase of hair.  you have to provide more time for hair to grow out to its full density that may be about 4 to 5 months or even more.

----------


## Canadian hair Institute

Yes, it is better to consult with a doctor who guides you to some good medicines and hair products and accessories instead of spending time to find other ways which may not be fruitful enough.

----------


## amit101kumar

Hi.... all

You can try our *Natural and Herbal Hair Oil*. It has no side effects on hair. *Herbal Hair Oil Plus* -a unique formula compounded according to the ancient principles of *Ayurveda*. All kinds of hair oil available in the market are good in one way or the other. But the most trusted brand among the masses is our *Herbal Hair Oil*. Packed with the natural ingredients, *Herbal Hair Oil* is today the largest hair oil brand in the country with over 25 million consumers. 

*Visit
Teleone for more details*

----------


## aubreymarilyn

Have you tried some of these natural ways : coconut oil, onion and I heard guava leaves is effective as well, just boil them and wash your hair with it. 
My sister tried boiling grapefruit peel before and she said it worked

----------


## aubreymarilyn

Have you tried some of these natural ways : coconut oil, onion and I heard guava leaves is effective as well, just boil them and wash your hair with it. 
My sister tried boiling grapefruit peel before and she said it worked

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

There are plenty of home remedies for hair loss prevention. You can try Amla, Aloe Vera Juice along with a mix blend of dry fruit and nuts to get rid of hair loss. Even this can be easily done at home.

----------


## gableindex

Yes, Amy. There are many possible solutions to hair loss before undergoing for a transplant. For women, you may have treatment options like Rogaine and Spironolactone (pill medication). But, I advise that you consult first with your doctor before considering any.

----------


## BradleyFowler

> Have you tried some of these natural ways : coconut oil, onion and I heard guava leaves is effective as well, just boil them and wash your hair with it. 
> My sister tried boiling grapefruit peel before and she said it worked


 Hi, I agreed! Natural products are the best way to promote hair growth. I have an experience of coconut oil when I had suffered from hair loss problem. Got amazing results!

----------


## BradleyFowler

> I am 47 and I have always had thin hair since I was 19 but haven't gone bald. Recently, I started losing more hair and I am afraid I may go bald so started worrying about it. Besides surgery, is there any other way to prevent more hair loss and promote hair growth?
> Please let me know. I hope to get a response.


 Hi, hair loss is the common problem for women but you do not need to worry about this. Besides surgery, natural hair growth products and home remedies are the effective solutions to prevent hair loss and promote hair growth.

----------


## Jameslane

Some of my Aunts on my. Mother's side of the family have started to thin, unfortunately. And me being the most "computer savvy" I was bestowed upon the task of finding a solution better than rubbing an onion on their heads. So far I've only come across  *natural protein hair treatment*. Has anybody come across this product or any others?
https://www.tricomin.com/collections...ifying-shampoo
This one seems to have good reviews, but would appreciate any other firsthand feedback. Thankyou

----------


## KayaAlm

> I am 47 and I have always had thin hair since I was 19 but haven't gone bald. Recently, I started losing more hair and I am afraid I may go bald so started worrying about it. Besides surgery, is there any other way to prevent more hair loss and promote hair growth?
> Please let me know. I hope to get a response.


 I believe, you need to consult Trichologist, Dermato-Trichologist in this situation. It seems severe from how you've described it. As you're not fully aware about the reason, I would advice you to first find out the main cause behind it. Whether its your diet, any illness or due to lack of any required substance in your body. And if you're planning to visit Trichologist, then you may visit Kaya Skin Clinic for your hair loss treatment. There are many treatments for the solution you seek and I'm quite sure they will provide you the suitable option you've looking for since a long time.

----------


## Albany from Nanogen

Diet is a big one - eat plenty of protein, iron, omega 3 and vitamins (things like salmon, spinach, sweet potatoes and nuts). It will deliver all the necessary nutrients to your hair follicles and help your hair grow strong and less likely to break.
You also should make sure you're using the right shampoos/conditioners that protect the hair you have and create a really nice environment for healthy hair growth. Go sulfate-free for sure, and then look for ingredients like salicylic acid, beta-glucan and aloe vera to really care for your scalp. Also you could look into a caffeine shampoo which will improve the thickness of your existing hair.

----------


## rubenpickett

*Network marketing* is a web network of individuals who could sell and hire and build a sequence of stores, the precise company products, and services to people. Through making a big chain of people you will gain more money.

----------


## dianalouis1

Simple tips to follow to avoid hair loss: · Hot showers are known to strip your hair and scalp of the natural, essential oils. Visit https://lovehairstyles.com/asymmetrical-bob-haircuts/

----------

